# RV Service in the West Midlands



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi all im having trouble getting somone to do a full service on my ford ecnoline E350.
I'Ve tried Westicroft/Brownhills,and they inform me they no longer do srvicing and send them out.
Tried Hayes they can't fit it in premises not large enough ,has anyone got any ideas?
I was going to have a go myself but after reading a thread on Rvnet replacing spark plugs.I read people cutting holes in a wheelarch to gain access to front spark plug and having to remove air con unit to gain access to other side front plugs one person even undid engine mountings to jack up the engine to gain access I think this is all beyond me do american ford garages lower the unit to work on these engines beginning to regret buying this although I love it HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dave


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

How about damondunc at Star spangled Spanners?

*PRESS HERE*


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

RR said:


> How about damondunc at Star spangled Spanners?
> 
> *PRESS HERE*


thanks john thats my ace up my sleve


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Couldn't agree more John.....
Duncan will be servicing Rocky as soon as we can get a date sorted out (make note to self to get this sorted :lol: :lol: )
Dave, Duncan sent me an outline quotation which was very reasonable mate, so I am having him do it. I had considered doing it myself but then I thought that an expert would make a better job and hopefully will pick up on things that I would miss, and I don't see any point in skimping to be honest....... I would hate to find out my brakes were crap just around the time I stood on the pedal and needed to stop :roll: :roll: There would be no consolation in the fact that I had saved a few quid.....
Don't be disheartened Dave, your RV is great mate and all it needs is for Dunc to come and service it, no big deal :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Dave - another contact if you need it (local-ish to you) in Cannock.
Dave Evans of Dave's Motorhomes Tel 07968 429111.
Cheers 
Linda


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

Thanks Keith I know your'e right but after reading that thread on rvnet it seemed impossible to gain access to all 8 plugs most just change 6 and leave the front 2 but with me it's all or nothing,I am not trying to skimp and save a few quid if you can't spend your money on your'e hobby may as well forget it.I have been getting a bit disheartened I am trying to fit new batteries to rv before there was only 1 before been all over trying to source 30mm cable to link the batteries as there is no longer any manufacturing in this country was unable to get any unless I bought a 50 metre roll only need 2 x10 inch lengths managed to buy the battery boxes at £11 each from Hayes been my only success so far .
Dave


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

thanks linda ill phone him in morning
dave


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

lugnutt said:


> thanks linda ill phone him in morning
> dave


While you're about it Dave, ask him about the cable, he may have something... James suggested good quality jump lead cable???

Cheers
Linda


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Lugnut try these for cable >>>HERE<<< I have used them and the service is pretty good.

Olley


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

thanks linda/olley
i managed to get some 25mm cable but the strands are fine and when i tighten the clamps on it it does not grip like i would like a friend is coming round tomorow and is going to melt some solder to dip ends in and if needed cut some metal to cover strads so it will tighten if that makes sense. i was advised to get 30mm but the cables coming in are far less in diameter
dave


----------



## 102639 (Jan 25, 2007)

HI For service use dave evans the best rv guy around call 07968429111 based at jct 1 m54 you will not get better i have used dave for over 10 years. steve


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi lugnut it depends how they measure them. 30mm od. or by area 30sq mm. 

Olley


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Try your local welding supply shop they will do cable 30mm and it will be the highest quality copper inside and not to fine. They can also cut it to length and put ends on it if you ask them nicely

Good luck

Dazzer


----------

